# Dịch vụ trọn gói cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần Gree chính hãng giá tốt



## haichaukinhdoanh (2/3/22)

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu _ Đơn vị uy tín chuyên Cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần Gree chất lượng tốt, giá rẻ dành cho mọi công trình giá rẻ, giá sỉ toàn quốc


Máy lạnh âm trần Gree được nhập khẩu chính hãng từ Trung Quốc, với thiết kế mặt nạ vuông đồng nhất, nhỏ gọn tiết kiệm không gian diện tích mang lại cho nội thất vẻ đẹp hài hòa tinh tế, làm mát nhanh gồm 4 cửa thổi gió với 4 hướng thổi rộng xa và lan tỏa khắp trong phòng mang đến cảm giác thoải mái cho người dùng với nhiều tính năng vượt trội và giá thành cực ưu đãi cho mọi công trình.

+++ Xem thêm:

1. Đặt lên bàn cân "so sánh Máy lạnh âm trần Gree và âm trần Midea"

2. So sánh máy lạnh âm trần Funiki và máy lạnh âm trần Gree







Máy lạnh âm trần Gree chế độ bảo hành lên đến 3 năm máy, 5 năm block, hoạt động êm ái, vận hành bền bỉ theo thời gian, công suất từ 2 - 6.5 hp (ngựa) sự lựa chọn tinh tế nhất cho mọi công trình.


* Máy lạnh âm trần Gree hiện nay có những model sau:








Máy lạnh âm trần Gree GUD50T/A-K 16.720 Btu 2 HP

Gía máy : 19.600.000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )


Máy lạnh âm trần Gree GU71T/A-K 24.225 Btu 2.5 HP

Gía máy :26.000.000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )


Máy lạnh âm trần Gree GU100T/A-K 35.144 Btu 4 HP

Gía máy : 30.000.000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )


Máy lạnh âm trần Gree GU125T/A-K 40.944 Btu 5 HP

Gía máy : 37.200.000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )


Máy lạnh âm trần Gree GU140T/A-K 48109 Btu 5.5 HP

Gía máy : 38.750.000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )


Máy lạnh âm trần Gree GU160T/A-K 6.5 HP 51180 Btu

Gía máy : 45.900.000 đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT )


>>https://thanhhaichau.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran?brand=50<<


• Ưu điểm của máy lạnh âm trần Gree :


- Khả năng cung cấp khí tươi từ môi trường


- Khử âm và khử bụi tốt phù hợp với khu vực cần không gian yên tĩnh.


- Chế độ vận hành khi ngủ giúp tăng chất lượng giấc ngủ.


- Nhiều tính năng, đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu sử dụng của khách hàng.


- Tiết kiệm điện năng vượt bậc, tính năng thông minh.


- Sử dụng gas R410A thân thiện với môi trường và đạt hiệu suất lạnh tốt nhất.


- Thời gian bảo hành cực lâu đến 3 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén nên bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng điều hòa Gree.


- Chi phí mua và bảo trì tương đối thấp và được đánh giá là dòng điều hòa âm trần có giá bán rẻ


Bạn đang tìm đơn vị uy tín để bán, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Gree cho công trình của mình nhưng còn băn khoăn trong vô vàn sự lựa chọn giữa nhiều đơn vị khác nhau tại TP HCM hay thắc mắc không biết giá cả như thế nào. Một cách nhanh và hiệu quả nhất là quý khách chỉ cần nhấc máy lên, gọi đến Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật chuyên nghiệp của Thanh Hải Châu: 0911 260 247 gặp MR LUÂN. Chỉ cần 1 cuộc gọi và sau khi được nghe tư vấn quý khách sẽ tự cảm nhận được sự chuyên nghiệp cũng như kinh nghiệm thế nào, có đủ thuyết phục quý khách và chọn lựa chúng tôi hay không là quyết định ở quý khách.

*** Tham khảo công trình thi công thực tế máy lạnh âm trần Gree của Thanh Hải Châu tại: _Thi Công Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Gree Tại Thuận An - Bình Dương_

Công ty Điện lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là nhà phân phối chuyên cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh âm trần Gree chính hãng 100%,chất lượng, tiết kiệm chi phí cho khách hàng, với mức giá rẻ và cạnh tranh cao nhất khu vực Hồ Chí Minh cũng như các tỉnh ở miền Nam. Nếu bạn đang cần tư vấn chọn máy lạnh âm trần Gree phù hợp với từng diện tích không gian phù hợp gọi ngay cho chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ miễn phí và nhanh nhất :


- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng: infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
- Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm: 02822007099 – 0901432183
- Website công ty: thanhhaichau.com

Nguồn tin : https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...chat-luong-tot-gia-re-danh-cho-moi-cong-trinh


----------

